# Keeping bermuda OUT



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

Found a horrifying sight this week from my neighbors yard, 4-5 stolons growing into my reno. Needless to say I freaked. I have since sprayed ornamec and tricoplyr but I realize the bermuda is about to go dormant soon. My question is has anyone had any luck with in ground edging up to 5 inch's deep to help keep Bermuda out? Im really considering nuking my neighbors yard and doing a reno for him.


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

If your neighbor has it all over his yard it's pretty much a lost cause for both of you (heck the whole neighborhood is lost) . Even if you nuke both yards it will eventually find its way back . Common Bermuda can't be defeated .


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

Alias-Doe said:


> If your neighbor has it all over his yard it's pretty much a lost cause for both of you (heck the whole neighborhood is lost) . Even if you nuke both yards it will eventually find its way back . Common Bermuda can't be defeated .


Thats it, selling my house.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Mtsdream said:


> Alias-Doe said:
> 
> 
> > If your neighbor has it all over his yard it's pretty much a lost cause for both of you (heck the whole neighborhood is lost) . Even if you nuke both yards it will eventually find its way back . Common Bermuda can't be defeated .
> ...


You, sir, have the right attitude. :thumbup: 
That mix of triclopyr and fluazifop is closer to a death mix than something to knock it back from your property. I think it is no problem to hit it now while it is going into dormancy. That is a good time to hit it. Several apps over the growing season are optimal for achieving elimination.
With regard to encroachment, I think you are in an experimental area.
The 5inch deep barrier is an option, but what about runners hopping over the barrier? Also, I do wonder if rhizomes could plow through underneath.
For chemical options, you could try propiconazole. You could also try a high rate of triclopyr. Neither offer any promises, so trial is the key word.
If I were in this situation and I didn't want to damage the neighboring property line unduly, I'd probably have a shot with triclopyr. If some damage were acceptable, then I would do fluazifop. If it were wide open, then you have more options, such as the fluazifop+triclopyr, pylex, or other mixes of a nuclear nature.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

I had a decent patch and did the rotation of Bayer Bermuda control mixed with triclopyr. Few weeks later I hit it with tenacity. Then I think it winked at me before I over seeded so I hit it with glyphosate. We will see around late next June.


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

social port said:


> Mtsdream said:
> 
> 
> > Alias-Doe said:
> ...


I will continue to hit it bc i found even more against his house today, he knows he only has a yard of weeds so sure he wont mind. I do consider the runners jumping the barrier and will just have to be on my game watching for them. Also read through some posts on here and found couple articles about having success with , tenacity, fluazifop& tricoplyr. I looked in his yard when i nuked mine and didnt see it then, apparently i didnt look hard enough. Its just sucks because ive put alot of time in this reno.


----------



## pwnz (May 24, 2019)

You are fighting a lost cause. My neighbor's yard is 5 feet lower than my property and we're divided by a concrete cantilever wall. His bermuda stand rhizomed into my yard through cracks in the concrete. So I dug a 2 ft wide and 4 ft deep trench along the border and removed ALL of the roots and patched the cracks in the concrete. All the remaining bermuda blades were dowsed in Glyphosate.

It's back stronger than ever this year.

I for one welcome our warm season overlords.


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

social port said:


> Mtsdream said:
> 
> 
> > Alias-Doe said:
> ...


Been there done that . I almost got a complete eradication with everything you mentioned plus Acclaim extra and AMS but it all came back the following season. It's a never ending battle that's not worth the fight .


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

Mtsdream said:


> Alias-Doe said:
> 
> 
> > If your neighbor has it all over his yard it's pretty much a lost cause for both of you (heck the whole neighborhood is lost) . Even if you nuke both yards it will eventually find its way back . Common Bermuda can't be defeated .
> ...


Lol no kidding that's your only option besides the rinse-repeat option of spraying chemicals . I've been trying to fully kill it for years and just now gave up and embraced the curse . I thought about seeding with a top cultivar of Bermuda but the warm season folks are telling there's nothing on the market that can compete/dominate common Bermuda .


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Alias-Doe said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > Mtsdream said:
> ...


This has not been my experience. I have obtained substantial reductions from one season to the next. Re-emergence 2-4 years down the road is a possibility, but outside of this possibility, I say that single-season kills are possible. Not to mention the Pylex+triclopyr option. It may take years, but lawn enthusiasts will be out in the yard doing something anyway.


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

Alias-Doe said:


> Mtsdream said:
> 
> 
> > Alias-Doe said:
> ...


I understand that, but i have shade on that side of the house were it would never be thick. Im just going to continue the fight and try to get my yard as thick as possible before it invades.


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

Mtsdream said:


> Alias-Doe said:
> 
> 
> > Mtsdream said:
> ...


If you're fully committed I suggest acclaim extra + turflon ester( Triclopyr) + AMS as your main weapon . If you have TF grass you can add over the top(Fluazifop) with that cocktail or as a secondary option . Pylex works well but not worth the price . Glyphosate/Fluazifop/AMS every 4 weeks would be a decent route if you can go a full growing season with crispy yard .

Here's an article about selective herbicides vs Bermuda . 
https://www.golfdom.com/selective-postemergence-herbicide-control-of-bermudagrass-in-zoysia-fairways/


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

social port said:


> Alias-Doe said:
> 
> 
> > social port said:
> ...


It's definitely doable if you're 100% committed long term and Bermuda is not in the surrounding yards .


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Pylex with triclopyr does work. I've had great success with it. A few apps over the summer and then winter knocks is back. Do this for a few years and it'll be just about gone. Hard to find any at that point. Do a split to make it more reasonable.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Devil Grass is the worst if you are a Cool Season kind of guy. Fusilade 2, Triclopyr, and glypho. Patience, vigilance and it's a war not a battle. Other than that move to Utah where bermuda is outlawed and illegal to sell. Plant Zoysia is a option.


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

Factor said:


> Devil Grass is the worst is you are a Cool Season kind of guy. Fusilade 2, Triclopyr, and glypho. Patience, vigilance and it's a war not a battle. Other than that move to Utah where bermuda is outlawed and illegal to sell. Plant Zoysia is a option.


You just have to embrace the miracle plant that is common Bermuda . If you really dig into the ground and see the perfection in the complexity of the root system it'll make you believe there is a god . If you see common Bermuda above ground in your yard know that this is what your underground looks like


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

Alias-Doe said:


> Factor said:
> 
> 
> > Devil Grass is the worst is you are a Cool Season kind of guy. Fusilade 2, Triclopyr, and glypho. Patience, vigilance and it's a war not a battle. Other than that move to Utah where bermuda is outlawed and illegal to sell. Plant Zoysia is a option.
> ...


Lol pretty much. But common Bermuda is evil, plain and simple. I look forward to the day when a new herbicide will whipe it out entirely


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Factor said:


> Devil Grass is the worst is you are a Cool Season kind of guy. Fusilade 2, Triclopyr, and glypho. Patience, vigilance and it's a war not a battle. Other than that move to Utah where bermuda is outlawed and illegal to sell. Plant Zoysia is a option.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

> You just have to embrace the miracle plant that is common Bermuda . If you really dig into the ground and see the perfection in the complexity of the root system it'll make you believe there is a god . If you see common Bermuda above ground in your yard know that this is what your underground looks like.


I don't need bermuda grass to believe in God. You can just look around as a whole at the planet and get God. However, if bermuda gets in my little german ladies flower beds you will see a little devil.. :x She refers to it as the "scourge of the earth"



> I look forward to the day when a new herbicide will wipe it out entirely


totally :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2019)

I used to have a house in SW Missouri and had a tiny patch of Bermuda in one corner of the lawn. Last winter I was out there my entire old neighborhood had half green and half brown lawns. Bermuda took over a lot of lawns.

Anyways, I'd probably just convert to Bermuda if I was in that boat again.


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

macdawg said:


> I used to have a house in SW Missouri and had a tiny patch of Bermuda in one corner of the lawn. Last winter I was out there my entire old neighborhood had half green and half brown lawns. Bermuda took over a lot of lawns.
> 
> Anyways, I'd probably just convert to Bermuda if I was in that boat again.


Too much shade on that side of the house and Bermuda will never look as good as cool season grass.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm surprised about all this talk on giving up with Bermuda. Pylex does work. You're not doomed if you have Bermuda.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> I'm surprised about all this talk on giving up with Bermuda


+1. 
If you don't want it in your yard, don't let it grow. Run your A-game, and get what you want.


----------

